# Contest win a Porsche 804 Grand Prix TJET Body



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

So what did I use for exhaust on this 804? First one to guess correctly wins a body


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

ball point pen tubing...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks to me like carbon/lead from a pencil!


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

A banana... No... I don't think you'd fall for the banana in the tailpipe trick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Spare axle blanks


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Small finishing nails...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

All wrong so far


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Aurora Vibratror push rod


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like brass rod!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

one of those plastic coffee stir straw/sticks


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

tooth picks?


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

paper clip?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Cut off allen wrenches?


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Coat hanger wire


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

square stirrers?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

All still wrong


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Old speedometer cable. If you have ever replaced one you will know why I guessed that.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

dirty swizzle sticks :tongue:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Carbon fibre?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Still Nope


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

a needle of a syringe


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

WD-40 nozzle


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

inline motor brushes


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*exhaust pipes*

Looks like ball point pen refills?


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Insulation stripped from wire?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Plastic styrene tubing stock.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Medical tubing??


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

axles


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Flint refills? The type used in lighters like Zippos.....


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

T jet guide pins


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Still not even close


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Lock and Joiner pins.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Uh, any hints?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"angel hair" pasta


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

aluminium tubing?

A better picture would help too

Boosted


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

A skinny piece of Twizzler?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*better pic*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> aluminium tubing?
> 
> A better picture would help too
> 
> Boosted



what HE said


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

alpink said:


> "angel hair" pasta


BINGO! we have a winner  It was perfect for this car as its exhaust were a small diameter. A little flat black paint and it was good to go. PM me your address.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> BINGO! we have a winner  It was perfect for this car as its exhaust were a small diameter. A little flat black paint and it was good to go. PM me your address.


 WHAT? Angel Hair Pasta? And I thought I was bad for raiding the kitchen for Baking Soda, Vinegar, and Future. I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

B i n g o


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

lol...too funny!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Job Al

Boosted


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Good Job Al
> 
> Boosted


Boosted Z71? As in Chevy Truck? Really? Niice!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*champ*



oneredz said:


> Boosted Z71? As in Chevy Truck? Really? Niice!


dude builds one hell of a drag car too!
won a competition recently with some of the best builders around.
I was privilaged to help with the wringing out of those chassis and his really surprised the challenge host and me!


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

alpink said:


> dude builds one hell of a drag car too!
> won a competition recently with some of the best builders around.
> I was privilaged to help with the wringing out of those chassis and his really surprised the challenge host and me!


 Ah, a fellow serious hardcore gearhead. My favorite to/from work driver these days is my blown 97 Z28. Guess what color.  I could go on for hours about cars, racing, building, etc.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Al Cheated


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*cheated!*



sethndaddy said:


> Al Cheated


if you ain't cheatin
you ain't competin!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We'll file this one alongside Pete Makay's "Cheerio tire curbs".


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Come on Al. You weren't being serious were you?? You were just playing around right?!?!?!

Lmao!!!!! Now you can take it apart and make some copies for us no?!?!


----------

